# A little problem with BLD



## ajmorgan25 (Mar 20, 2008)

I'm trying to learn the method on this site. 

http://home.earthlink.net/~bmcgaugh/

When I begin to orient my corners, I do exactly as the site says. I do a setup move, Rubik's Manuever, then undo the setup move (inverse). After doing all of this for all of my my incorrect edges, the incorrect edges are still in the EXACT same spot. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## shelley (Mar 20, 2008)

Nothing. You're orienting, not permuting. Your edges are supposed to be in the same places when you finish orientation.


----------



## ajmorgan25 (Mar 20, 2008)

shelley said:


> Nothing. You're orienting, not permuting. Your edges are supposed to be in the same places when you finish orientation.



Do I have to kick my own a-- for that one? lol


----------



## Inusagi (Mar 20, 2008)

ajmorgan25 said:


> Do I have to kick my own a-- for that one? lol



May I say yes??


----------



## ajmorgan25 (Mar 20, 2008)

Inusagi said:


> ajmorgan25 said:
> 
> 
> > Do I have to kick my own a-- for that one? lol
> ...



haha sure. Does the same go for orienting corner pieces? Do I just do the algorithms and ignore how the cubes are flipped?

Edit: Nevermind. He explained the corner orientation in a really weird way, the whole clockwise/cclockwise thing. I got it now.


----------



## ajmorgan25 (Mar 22, 2008)

Ok, so now I have the edge and corner orientation learned and I'm pretty comfortable with it. 

Now I'm a little confused on the corner permutation. I don't really understand the numbering of the cycle and when to stop a cycle and start a new one. Could someone elaborate on this a little bit? Thanks. 

http://home.earthlink.net/~bmcgaugh/


----------



## Inusagi (Mar 23, 2008)

Try to look at his example... I really don't know how to help you without examples.


----------



## ajmorgan25 (Mar 23, 2008)

Yeah, I looked at his example and figured it out through trial and error. I'm now doing full solves from start to finish (not blindfolded) but I still have a few pieces wrong at the end. Hopefully I can get it today.


----------



## ajmorgan25 (Mar 23, 2008)

Now it's getting pretty consistent. I can get all the way to the corner permutation and it's correct, then I mess up the edge permutation somehow. There's like five or six out of place. I'll post my next scramble and my attempted solution.

Edit: Turned out I was orienting my edges incorrectly but doing everything else right. My dad explained the edge orientation to me and I got a successful solve using bld method (eyes open). I think I'll do about 3 or 4 more test solves before I try it blindfolded.

Edit 2: First attempt at a complete solve blindfolded. 3 corners permuted incorrectly and 2 edges oriented incorrectly. Fairly happy with it....better than I expected.


----------



## ajmorgan25 (Mar 28, 2008)

FIRST BLINDFOLD SOLVE!!! March 27th. About 8 minutes of execution with 25 minutes or so of memorization.


----------



## fanwuq (Mar 28, 2008)

Nice! I started about a half month ago and still don't have a successful solve. I memo in about 2min, rememorize at 5 min and finish with a DNF at 11min. Execution takes so long mainly because I don't want to mess up on algs, so I do them carefully at 1tps. I should start to not rememo and execute fast. Then, my times would drop to about 5 min. Still DNF though.


----------



## ShadenSmith (Mar 28, 2008)

What generally causes your DNF? Do you miss a cycle, or does it just look completely scrambled when you finish? If it's just a cycle or two off, just keep practicing. If it's completely scrambled, I'd try videotaping yourself and watching to see if you get close and make a mistake, or just mess everything up entirely. It could be your slow execution of algorithms causes you to mis-turn them.


----------



## fanwuq (Mar 28, 2008)

it depends. I was never off by a cycle. i'm off by only CO and EO on easy cases, but get them right on hard cases, which I mess up on the setups instead. I have a pretty high accuracy doing corners or edges only. I think everytime I combine the steps, I get excited that it might be my first successful solve and do something stupid like reversing the setups wrongly. They are never completely scrambled, but I can't tell what it is, but I assume it is a mess up in setups early in the solve or messing up of one alg.


----------

